# Wanted 1 night Marriott Maui Ocean Club June 24th



## molemay (May 10, 2016)

I need to house a friend for 1 night before all move into a 2 bedroom unit. The night we need is Friday, June 24 2016.  Thank You.

Monika


----------



## molemay (May 16, 2016)

Anyone coming a day late or leaving a day early?  I would happily pay for a full cleaning as well as 1 night rent.


----------

